# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Question about a strange family that appears in several comics from DC and Marvel

## elrafaargentino

Hi. Sorry if this is the wrong place to put it. I´m just looking for an article that talks about a family (dad, mum and a child) that appears in at least 3 differents comics between Marvel and DC. The article was from the "old" CBR, I lost it and I want to know if somebody has a kind of copy or this things was talked on this forum.

I remembered that one of the comics had Thor and Fantastic Four. The "legend revealed" number was close to 300, 350.

----------


## DigiCom

This might be the one you mean:

http://www.cbr.com/comic-book-legends-revealed-238/

----------


## codystarbuck

> This might be the one you mean:
> 
> http://www.cbr.com/comic-book-legends-revealed-238/


Ah, yes, that one.  Great first appearance, in Manhunter, especially when the kid boinks one of the clones with his cap pistol.

----------


## Mark Trail

Heh.  I just went back and re-read the article. Brian says the Manhunter story took place at a mosque when the title and dialogue clearly state it is a Cathedral.  But the dialogue in question is the tourists complaining that to them mosques and cathedrals look alike.

----------

